# "FAT: codepage cp437 not found" mounting USB stick [SOLVED]

## Shockwaver

Hi guys...

When I plug the stick in (sounds kinda.. ok nvm  :Embarassed:  )

```
[ 1139.606795] usb usb1: usb resume

[ 1139.606801] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: resume root hub

[ 1139.647010] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume

[ 1139.647025] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[ 1139.647031] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2: status 0501 change 0001

[ 1139.748020] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 4 chg 0004 evt 0000

[ 1139.748031] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[ 1139.799184] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 2 high speed

[ 1139.799192] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 1139.850015] usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

[ 1139.901294] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 2 high speed

[ 1139.901298] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 2 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[ 1139.967672] usb 1-2: default language 0x0409

[ 1139.975672] usb 1-2: udev 6, busnum 1, minor = 5

[ 1139.975676] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0930, idProduct=6545

[ 1139.975680] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 1139.975684] usb 1-2: Product: DataTraveler 2.0

[ 1139.975688] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Kingston

[ 1139.975692] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: 5B84080002BE

[ 1139.975775] usb 1-2: uevent

[ 1139.975800] usb 1-2: usb_probe_device

[ 1139.975804] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 1139.975918] usb 1-2: adding 1-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[ 1139.975934] usb 1-2:1.0: uevent

[ 1139.975949] usb-storage 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 1139.975953] usb-storage 1-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 1139.976597] usb 1-2: uevent

[ 1139.976692] scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[ 1139.976751] usb-storage: device found at 6

[ 1139.976752] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[ 1139.976766] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '006'

[ 1145.007678] scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

[ 1145.007837] sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

[ 1145.008009] usb-storage: device scan complete

[ 1145.240253] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] 7847936 512-byte logical blocks: (4.01 GB/3.74 GiB)

[ 1145.240743] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

[ 1145.240748] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[ 1145.240752] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 1145.243742] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 1145.243747]  sdd:

[ 1145.287960] usb 1-2:1.0: uevent

[ 1145.288115] usb 1-2: uevent

[ 1145.288476] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

[ 1145.288479] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

[ 1145.289076] usb 1-2:1.0: uevent
```

The KDE notifier tells me the devices has been plugged in but when i click on it (mounting it) dmsg shows this:

```
[ 1302.563690] FAT: codepage cp437 not found
```

and Konqueror complains about a codepage helper missing and of course device doesn't get mounted...

What am I skipping?

Please ask outputs you may need

(I've also noticed that in /mnt/ the folder media is missing... what else am I skipping?  :Confused:  )Last edited by Shockwaver on Sun Feb 07, 2010 9:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Shockwaver,

The CodePages are kernel options. Code Page 437 is the defualt but you can use the option 

```
-o codepage=
```

if you prefer another code page.

Either fix your kernel or use a code page you do have built.

----------

## Shockwaver

Ok thank you... starting to sound a little bit better.

```
-o codepage=
```

You mean as a kernel option?

Fixing the kernel in what meaning? Selecting the default codepage used on the device? If so, how do I know what codepage my device uses?

Or how do I use on my device the codepage I have built in the kernel?

Thanks

Sry... still lil bit noob in things  :Embarassed: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Shockwaver,

As an option to mount.  See 

```
man mount
```

 under the fat section

----------

## Shockwaver

 :Embarassed:  Of course!

Ok so then last question is how do i get to know what codepage is in my device? And How could i change it into 437?

----------

## cyrillic

 *Shockwaver wrote:*   

> [ 1302.563690] FAT: codepage cp437 not found 

 

This message tells me 2 things.

1.  Your USB drive wants to use codepage 437

2.  Your kernel doesn't have it 

There are actually 2 sections in the kernel .config that you want to check.

This is what I have (for example)

```
#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set 
```

```
CONFIG_NLS=m

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=m

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=m

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=m 
```

----------

## Shockwaver

Ok... solved...

In Kernel i specified 850 as a default fat codepage and i built that codepage into the kernel... now it mounts with cp850 (my locale is Italian)

I only wander... before all of this i did a mkfs.vfat on the usb stick... Who said to use codepage 850 to the device?

----------

